# Finished the amenities!!!



## tolisamarie (Jan 12, 2018)

I hope they add tier 4 amenities soon.


----------



## Ezamoosh (Jan 13, 2018)

Nice going!! That looks so satisfying. Did you buy any leaf tickets or are you still going free to play?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 13, 2018)

Good job! I only have my tree house so far, at level 2. But I am close on getting the others built, I have 3 of them unlocked, just need to save more essences for them -_-

I wonder if we're going to get more Tiers or just new "themed" villagers with new amenities. Either would be fine by me! =D


----------



## Livvy (Jan 13, 2018)

Awesome! I want to max out all amenities and I want to get every animal to my campsite. I think I'm closer to inviting every animal to my campsite than to the amenities though. haha Considering it takes days for them to be built.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 14, 2018)

@tolisamarie that?s awesome! I have been inspired by your campsite. I made a resort area and I?m working towards making a scoop shop. Which camper has the afternoon tea sandwich and cake stand as their special request?
Unless I messed up I also sent a friend request. I?m in Australia, not sure if our time zones will work out. Ha ha.


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 14, 2018)

Ezamoosh said:


> Nice going!! That looks so satisfying. Did you buy any leaf tickets or are you still going free to play?



I haven't bought any leaf tickets and I've saved most of the tickets I've earned. I hope something comes along that I want to spend them on soon.

And Angel Rae, Sandy gives the request for the afternoon tea set.


----------



## Deathamabob (Jan 15, 2018)

Congratulations! I have about 70 essence each to go for sporty, cool, and natural and then I can be done.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 15, 2018)

Nice job on the amenities. I'm still working on just getting all of them unlocked, but I'm getting closer to having them all finished. I'd love to see your campsite at some point!


----------



## Soigne (Jan 15, 2018)

That is so pleasing to see. I'm working on the same, but it's slow going when you don't have long to play each day.


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 16, 2018)

really pleasant to see along with your level, leaf tickets, & bells. nice job! also; have you completed upgrading your camper?


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 16, 2018)

Sherbet said:


> really pleasant to see along with your level, leaf tickets, & bells. nice job! also; have you completed upgrading your camper?



I finished upgrading the camper a long time ago - even paid off the last loan!

Updated Pics:


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 16, 2018)

man, it looks so nice! did you start playing as soon as the game came out?


----------

